# SHimano baitrunner



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

My handle is bent on my shimano baitrunner 4500, anyone know where I can get this part?


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/index.php

Try these guys, I've gotten a lot of parts from them with no problems. Beats driving all over town looking for them.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

just call shimano, they will hook you up, numbers in your book


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Call Todd at Bayside Bait and Tackle in Va Beach he carries some Shimano parts


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Just a note of caution. Is your reel a 4500 or 4500B? I'm not sure if the handles are interchangeable or not. They may be, but check first. I know that the bail assembly is different on both, but some parts are the same.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

sprtsracer said:


> Just a note of caution. Is your reel a 4500 or 4500B? I'm not sure if the handles are interchangeable or not. They may be, but check first. I know that the bail assembly is different on both, but some parts are the same.


I would think that all the bait runners would have interchangeable handles. ???


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Fishman said:


> I would think that all the bait runners would have interchangeable handles. ???


BTR 4500 Handle Assembly: Part # RD 2187

BTR 4500B Handle Assembly: Part # RD 7455

Now, either MAY fit as the only difference MIGHT be the knob, BUT, at *$76.00 retail for a new handle*, you'd definitely want to be sure first. You can find an entire used reel for that price or less on Ebay. Shimano parts, for some reason, are outrageously high! Just the bail itself is $111.00, and the bail is NOT interchangeable between the 4500 and 4500B! Something to think about when considering your next purchase.


----------



## Penn Vaughan (Oct 16, 2008)

Throw the reel away. Shimano has discontinued the entire BaitRunner series because it constantly failed for many reasons. Shimano is just not supporting the reel any longer. No parts and no service.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

bummer


----------

